# Spy Happy Lens (v.s. Prizm v.s. Smith I/O)



## flavioncruz (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi guys,

I have been using my I/Os for 1.5 seasons and I like the FOV and have never had any issues with my red sol-X lens.


However, with my blue sensor mirror I've had terrible fog issues between the lenses, which ruin the whole point since moisture gets trapped in there and leave stains and so on. Actually I've had them even replaced once, but the new lenses also fogged in the first powder day (the inner lenses even detached from the lens frame).


Smith is not willing to replace them this time, so probably it is time to move on. I've never seen any spetacular improvements with the BSM in flat light, to be honest.


Right now I am considering the Spy Doom or Spy Platoon with their "happy lenses", but I have seen little feedback regarding how they actually perform in terms of contrast (specially in low light conditions).


Is the technology a gimmick or does it make any noticeable difference in contrast / visibility (specially in flat light)?


How do they compare with the more hyped oakley prizm? I've found some nice deals for canopy's with sapphire prizm, but in the price range I am considering they come with no extra lens.


Bonus question: Spy users, did you ever experience fogging between the lenses?


(please do not tell me not to store to goggles wet or wear them over my head. I've read it all when my first lens fogged and no luck afterwards as well).


Thanks a lot!


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

I find that goggles and lenses are a highly subjective topic, but fwiw I had the SPY Platoon goggles with their blue sensor lens (riding in a lot of flat light / powder days in the trees). The goggles were great and worked really well for me in those conditions (no fogging at all). 

Only problem was that one day I was wearing them on a wet snow / rain day, and the coating on the lens came off, rendering the lens useless (and covered me with blue sparkly stuff). SPY was great and sent me 2 new lenses, but they were out of the blue and only had terrible choices left in stock. I never ended up using the replacements.

So I bought a pair of Smith I/O blue sensor goggles and haven't looked back (no fogging issues with Smith either)


----------



## flavioncruz (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for the info!

How would u compare the 2 sets?

Thanks again


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

flavioncruz said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> How would u compare the 2 sets?
> 
> Thanks again


Its basically a high contrast High definition lens that blocks short wave blue light..
When we first released the Happy lens, we were telling customers that it helped "elevate your mood" = with studies backed by seasonal effective disorder in seattle - hence the name "happy lens" - 

A few month in we backed off that and were told to sell the lens as happy = increased sharpness, contrast and definition. 

Personally, I can tell the difference when switching lenses from happy to non as the lens REALLY lets you see definition in terrain and contrast when sunny.

The goggles don't fog more than any other brand --- but most goggles will fog with no airflow, so don't block the vents and keep moving.

The Doom and Platoon are massive goggles --- oversized - and are exactly the same size 
Doom - quick change lens - they can be changed in 2 seconds with gloves
Platoon - traditional lens change system.

Sizing down would be Bravo(quick change) - marshal(traditional)
Both are a more normal sized goggles.

Personally I will wear nothing but Spy going forward as IMO the Lock steady quick change system is the best on the market.

The ACE is also quick change but uses a different mechanism to swap lens that is annoying -- avoid.

Doom - Left marshall - right


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Got me curious about trying out some Spy goggles. I see the chairlift dong is jackin up how your helmet is resting on your head.


----------



## flavioncruz (Jul 20, 2016)

Very interesting, thank you!

Have you ever tried Smiths or Prizms?

In terms of size, would you be able to say if the Doom/platoon are sized as the I/Ox and the Bravo/Marshall as the I/O?

Another thing that is bugging me is that many of the spy sets come with two lenses that seem to be usable in the same light conditions as for instance these:

Platoon: FRAME:SPY + SABER
LENS:HAPPY ROSE W/ DARK BLUE SPECTRA (+HAPPY BRONZE W/ SILVER MIRROR)

Bravo: FRAME:HERITAGE NAVY
LENS:HAPPY BRONZE W/ SILVER MIRROR (+HAPPY ROSE W/ DARK BLUE SPECTRA)

If you sell these products, would you have a full table/chart of their tints and VLTs? I found one at EVO that seems quite inaccurate...


Thanks again,
Flavio


----------



## flavioncruz (Jul 20, 2016)

BFBF said:


> Personally, I can tell the difference when switching lenses from happy to non as the lens REALLY lets you see definition in terrain and contrast when sunny.


Have you noticed any improvements in flat light / foggy days?

Thanks again for all the info


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

theres a yellow spectra lens that you can buy as an accessory -- thats the one I use.
Here


----------



## flavioncruz (Jul 20, 2016)

Very interesting!

Though this chart seems to be for next season, since I don't even find these lenses on their page! And I am shopping the leftovers from previous season (to be within my budget...).

That's another weird point, many goggles seem to come with lenses for the same conditions, and the whole classification thing is very messy. The Rose Blue Spectra, for instance, in spy's website is classified as S2, in the vendor website as S3, in spy's last year catalog is shown as s3 as well, with even a different VLT than the one they present online.

*It is a bit off-topic,* but you as a retailer have seen any issues on this? I am strongly considering getting a bravo which has this set of lenses: HAPPY BRONZE w/ SILVER MIRROR (+HAPPY ROSE w/ DARK BLUE SPECTRA). They say they are both S3s, with around 15% VLT. What is the point of selling a goggle with two lenses for the same purpose? Really confusing. I am assuming that the catalog had wrong classification (some lenses even change classification from one frame to another in the catalog!!), but then the problem is that the website does not give details for all the lenses (the happy bronze silver mirror is not described, for example...)

Many thanks again


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

flavioncruz said:


> Very interesting!
> 
> Though this chart seems to be for next season, since I don't even find these lenses on their page! And I am shopping the leftovers from previous season (to be within my budget...).
> 
> ...


----------



## flavioncruz (Jul 20, 2016)

Hahaha fair enough

Sorry about the confusion about the retailer issue.

I am quite convinced about getting happy lenses, I just wish I could understand which ones are they... For instance I'd prefer a s1+s3 set over a s3+s2 set (or obviously over a s3+s3 set).

Do you know if there was really a mistake on last season's catalog? If so, is there anywhere I can find the corrected info? 

I've found it here: https://issuu.com/spyoptic/docs/spy-15-catalog-1021-single-page-l

page 173

Thanks a lot!


----------

